# Prey in der Filmkritik: Wie gut ist der neue Predator-Film auf Disney Plus?



## Christian Fussy (3. August 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Prey in der Filmkritik: Wie gut ist der neue Predator-Film auf Disney Plus?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Prey in der Filmkritik: Wie gut ist der neue Predator-Film auf Disney Plus?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## audiopathik (3. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Löwen in Amerika?


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

Alte Fans, zu denen ich mich auch zähle, sollten einsehen, dass kein Predator Film mehr den Charme des allerersten Teils einfangen kann. Für mich ist es sogar einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten! Es gibt fast keinen Film, in dem nahezu jeder Satz ein legendäres Zitat ist😅

Trotz schlechter Kritik im Artikel bin ich gespannt meinen eigenen Eindruck zu machen. Schlimmer als Upgrade wird er wohl nicht sein.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (4. August 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXjfvx-k1Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Himbeerjochen (4. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Löwen in Amerika?


Ich denk mal sie meinen Berglöwen, Also Pumas.


----------



## Nevrion (4. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Alte Fans, zu denen ich mich auch zähle, sollten einsehen, dass kein Predator Film mehr den Charme des allerersten Teils einfangen kann. Für mich ist es sogar einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten! Es gibt fast keinen Film, in dem nahezu jeder Satz ein legendäres Zitat ist😅
> 
> Trotz schlechter Kritik im Artikel bin ich gespannt meinen eigenen Eindruck zu machen. Schlimmer als Upgrade wird er wohl nicht sein.


Ich persönlich finde das "Predators" aus 2010 durchaus ein guter Predator Film war, auch wenn er kleinere Schwächen hat. Auch den ersten AvP Film konnte ich dank Lance Henriksen was abgewinnen. Durch "The Predator" hat das Franchise allerdings eher geschadet als alles andere. Klar, generell wird man den ersten Teil so nicht reproduzieren können oder das Niveau davon erreichen, aber jede weitere Film muss den Anspruch haben eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zum Original zu sein.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (4. August 2022)

Predator - wo in Teil eins "Rückgrad rausreißen" und Leichen als "Beute" aufhängen einen gewissen Härtegrad im Franchise etablierten, nun bei "Disney"! WTF?


----------



## Calewin (4. August 2022)

Ach ja, der erste Predator ist ein Film, für den es schon keinerlei Bedarf an einer Fortsetzung gab, zumindest was die Story betrifft. Der war richtig gut und in sich abgeschlossen und fertig. Nachfolger gab es nur aus finanziellen Gründen und darunter leiden viele Fortsetzungen.
Der erste AvP war auch noch ganz ok…alles danach mehr oder weniger für die Tonne.
Was für den Highlander gilt, gilt auch hier: Es hätte nur einen geben sollen. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. August 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das "Predators" aus 2010 durchaus ein guter Predator Film war, auch wenn er kleinere Schwächen hat.


Das unterschreib ich sofort. Hätte gern ne Fortsetzung gehabt, gern auch wieder mit Brody.


----------



## Calewin (4. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Löwen in Amerika?


Denkst du, das fällt dem Durchschnitts-Amerikaner wirklich auf?


----------



## Calewin (4. August 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Das unterschreib ich sofort. Hätte gern ne Fortsetzung gehabt, gern auch wieder mit Brody.


Hmm, ich fand den jetzt nicht sooo pralle. Hat mich stets an Cube erinnert. Möglichst unterschiedliche Charaktere, die nicht wissen, was passiert ist und wie sie dahin gekommen sind. Die werden zusammengeworfen und der Predator übernimmt die Rolle des Cube.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. August 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Hmm, ich fand den jetzt nicht sooo pralle. Hat mich stets an Cube erinnert. Möglichst unterschiedliche Charaktere, die nicht wissen, was passiert ist und wie sie dahin gekommen sind. Die werden zusammengeworfen und der Predator übernimmt die Rolle des Cube.


Haha, das ist ja mal ein Vergleich. 

Wobei ich den ersten Cube 1999 ziemlich gut fand aber das war auch der Anfang, wo es begann mich total zu nerven, dass die Leute nur abkratzten, weil sie nicht zusammen arbeiteten sondern mehr damit beschäftigt waren sich selbst in den Rücken zu fallen. Danach konnte ich Filme, die dieses Konzept verfolgen, was leider sehr viele tun, nicht mehr ausstehen.


----------



## Svenc (4. August 2022)

Hätte in den 1990ern nie gedacht, dass es irgendwann mal (je nach Zählweise) mehr Predator-Filme als direkte Alien-Sequels gibt. Anders als bei Alien kam schon der erste Versuch, das zum Franchise auszubauen, sowohl bei Kritik als auch an der Kasse ja dann nicht mehr so gut an.

Aber ein Bazillionen-Dollar-Medienkonglomerat, das irgendwann aus purer Langeweile garantiert noch ein Jar-Jar-Binks-Spinoff (und eine Fake-Doku über die Eisviecher auf Hoth im Stile alter Sielmann-Streifen) finanziert, bringts auch noch fertig, dass es  zu meinen Lebzeiten ein Alien 22 geben wird.

Und wenn das dann alles ausschließlich "Direct to video", pardon, "Direct to Streamingdienst" ist.


----------



## Frullo (4. August 2022)

> Durch die Mühelosigkeit dieser Operation wirkt das ikonische Monster weniger wie ein Kämpfer auf der Suche nach einem würdigen Gegner als ein Großwildjäger auf Safari, der aus Spaß hilflose Kreaturen erlegt.



Äh... ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass ein Predator auf der Suche nach einem "würdigen Gegner" wäre, höchstens nach einer "würdigen Beute" - im Stil: Du bist würdig, in meine Trophäensammlung aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## hunterseyes (4. August 2022)

Also ich fand bei Alien die Filme von Prometeus/Covenant gut gemacht. Inhaltlich fast identisch vom Aufbau her. Die Geschichte gerade um die Schöpfer-Rasse und im Verlauf dann mit David war frisch und zugleich auch der Wink zu den anderen Filmen und dessen Problemen mit den Androiden. Ich würde da sehr gerne mehr sehen, auch von der eigentlichen Bevölkerung rund um Planeten _LV-223.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass man „Alien: Awakening“ entsprechend modern und inhaltlich an die neuen Filme anlehnt. Die alten Filme waren damals zwar gut, spiegelten aber auch die Grenzen der Technik und dessen Möglichkeiten wider. Wobei es auch damals schon inhaltlich viel Zeit hatte, um Langeweile aufkommen zu lassen. Heutzutage würde ich die alten Filme nicht mehr so positiv bewerten wie damals. Man muss sich diese einfach mal nach den vielen Jahren nochmal anschauen....hilft vielleicht, die in oder andere tolle Vorstellung von "damals" wieder aufzufrischen, wie es wirklich war._


----------



## Calewin (4. August 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Haha, das ist ja mal ein Vergleich.
> 
> Wobei ich den ersten Cube 1999 ziemlich gut fand aber das war auch der Anfang, wo es begann mich total zu nerven, dass die Leute nur abkratzten, weil sie nicht zusammen arbeiteten sondern mehr damit beschäftigt waren sich selbst in den Rücken zu fallen. Danach konnte ich Filme, die dieses Konzept verfolgen, was leider sehr viele tun, nicht mehr ausstehen.


Ja ja, ich finde besonders den ersten Cube sehr interessant. Auch Cube Zero geht noch so.


----------



## Svenc (4. August 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Also ich fand bei Alien die Filme von Prometeus/Covenant gut gemacht. Inhaltlich fast identisch vom Aufbau her. Die Geschichte gerade um die Schöpfer-Rasse und im Verlauf dann mit David war frisch und zugleich auch der Wink zu den anderen Filmen und dessen Problemen mit den Androiden. Ich würde da sehr gerne mehr sehen, auch von der eigentlichen Bevölkerung rund um Planeten _LV-223._



Ich war (als Fan) Covenant zweimal gucken, war mein erster "Alien"-Film im Kino seit 1997. Aber spätestens im Nachhinein sind ein paar der richtig gut gemachten Bodyhorror-Szenen besser als der Film an sich. Und vor allem: die weitere Entmystifizierung des Aliens (so das noch möglich war).

Mir fällt da ein Muster auf:
Immer dann, wenn sich Autoren Fragen wie diese fragen, die sich die Autoren der zum Franchise erweiterten Originalfilme mitunter zurecht nie gefragt, geschweige denn sie beantwortet haben:

"Wie sieht eigentlich konkret dieser Mensch-Maschinen-Krieg in der Zukunft aus, den alle ständig via Zeitreise beeinflussen wollen?"
"Woher genau kommt dieses komische Raumschiff, in dem diese Eier liegen?"
"Wer hat diese Aliens gemacht?"
"Was genau ist hinter der Matrix?"
"Und was zum Kuckuck ist eigentlich diese Macht?"

Dann weißt Du, dass es so langsam zu Ende geht. Dabei spielt auch eigentlich gar keine Rolle mehr, wie "gut" die Antwort ist, weil Dein Kopfkino sie alle schlagen wird. Erst wenn es keine Geheimnisse in euren Lieblingsuniversen mehr gibt, werdet ihr erkennen, dass man über schnöde Bildschirm-Realitäten nicht fantasieren kann. 

Apropos Technik und damlige Möglichkeiten (Aliens-Spoiler inside):




Spoiler



Bin mir semi- sicher, dass gerade Aliens von Cameron heute gedreht in vielen Szenen nicht mehr so knallen würde. Damals war es eine Notwendigkeit, dass die Kamera immer nur sehr kurz auf die Aliens draufhält. Das waren schließlich Stuntleute in Kostümen. Aber alleine die Szene unter dem Atmosphärenumwandler, die auch dadurch Chaos pur ist -- im positiven Sinne -- lebt extrem davon. Vieles bekommt man ja absichtlich nur durch die Überwachungsbildschirme und Helmkameras mit. Aber das potenziert den Effekt dieses Kniffs noch: Selbst wenn man mal etwas sieht, ist es nie so viel, dass man sich daran richtig festhalten und orientieren kann.

Camerons Filme wurden mit steigenden Budgets eh immer unfokussierter, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Aber das wäre ein anderes Thema.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. August 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das "Predators" aus 2010 durchaus ein guter Predator Film war, auch wenn er kleinere Schwächen hat.


Stimmt, fand den auch gut. Der Film hatte auch starke Teil 1 Feelings ausgelöst bei mir, durch diesen dichten Dschungel.
Ansonsten wäre es cool, wenn man sich bei Verfilmungen einer der unzähligen Predator Comics von Dark Horse mal zum Vorbild nimmt, die sind nämlich ziemlich gut in meinen Augen. Wobei AvP 1 teilweise sich das auch schon zu Herzen genommen hatte.


----------



## andrethegiant77 (4. August 2022)

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass alle Franchises, die Disney anpackt, bodenlos in die Grütze gehen


----------



## hunterseyes (5. August 2022)

Der Film an sich hat mich jetzt nicht umgehauen oder gar gefesselt. Er ist ein netter Zeitvertreib, der leider an einigen Stellen, an denen ich am liebsten vorwärts spülen würde, doch recht langweilig war.

Zumindest war er besser als sein Vorgänger. Was kommt als nächstes? Die Zeit der Pyramiden wurde ja mal angeschnitten, das würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Phone (5. August 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh... ich hatte nie den Eindruck, dass ein Predator auf der Suche nach einem "würdigen Gegner" wäre, höchstens nach einer "würdigen Beute" - im Stil: Du bist würdig, in meine Trophäensammlung aufgenommen zu werden.


Die suchen ja nicht umsonst GEGNER die sie analysieren können um dann ihre Fähigkeiten oder besonderen Eigenschaften zu adaptieren.
Also sie suchen schon Gegner.

Ein reines Opfer hat nichts wofür es sich lohnen würde zu jagen.


----------



## Frullo (5. August 2022)

Phone schrieb:


> Die suchen ja nicht umsonst GEGNER die sie analysieren können um dann ihre Fähigkeiten oder besonderen Eigenschaften zu adaptieren.
> Also sie suchen schon Gegner.
> 
> Ein reines Opfer hat nichts wofür es sich lohnen würde zu jagen.


Die Rede war von einem "_würdigen_ Gegner". Darunter verstehe ich persönlich einen Gegner, bei dem die Chance dass er oder ich gewinnt in etwa ausgeglichen sind. Das ist aber im Jäger-Beute-Spiel doch eher selten der Fall: Natürlich besitzt ein Löwe das Potential, einen Jäger zur Strecke zu bringen, aber aufgrund des Gewehrs ist letzterer dermassen im Vorteil, dass von Gegner keine Rede sein kann.
Selbiges gilt beim Predator. Ja, seine Beute muss zwar (tatsächlich) bewaffnet sein (nicht so wie das Kind in P2 mit der Spielzeugpistole) und darf sich dabei - trotz Bewaffnung - nicht um ein trächtiges Weibchen handeln (ebenfalls P2). Aber das Verhältnis ist nach wie vor Jäger/Löwe. Der Predator verfügt über:

Tarntechnologie
Unterschiedlichen Sichtspektren, die einer allfälligen Tarnung der Beute entgegenwirken
Überlegene physische Stärke
Überlegene Waffen
Wenn ein Mensch mal tatsächlich den Status "würdiger Gegner" erreicht, dann ist dies doch eher die Ausnahme. So wie wenn ein Löwe seinen Jäger tötet.


----------



## hunterseyes (5. August 2022)

Würdige Gegner? Ein hochtechnologisierter Elitesoldat tritt gegen Indianer mit Pfeil-Bogen und ner Wurf-Axt an. Ist genauso ein Stuss, wenn man gegen Profiboxer in den Ring geht und noch nie geboxt hat. Das Ergebnis steht vorher schon fest. Auch das Beispiel mit Jäger gegen Löwen. Der Löwe ist tot, weil der Jäger aus der Entfernung einfach draufschießt.

Mal als funfakt: Der Mensch wäre ohne Waffen ganz weit unten in der Nahrungskette, sogar nen Schwein wäre über uns.


----------



## Calewin (5. August 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Würdige Gegner? Ein hochtechnologisierter Elitesoldat tritt gegen Indianer mit Pfeil-Bogen und ner Wurf-Axt an. Ist genauso ein Stuss, wenn man gegen Profiboxer in den Ring geht und noch nie geboxt hat. Das Ergebnis steht vorher schon fest. Auch das Beispiel mit Jäger gegen Löwen. Der Löwe ist tot, weil der Jäger aus der Entfernung einfach draufschießt.
> 
> Mal als funfakt: Der Mensch wäre ohne Waffen ganz weit unten in der Nahrungskette, sogar nen Schwein wäre über uns.


Ja, 1 : 1 schon. Aber es ist eben auch die Fähigkeit der Kommunikation und Zusammenarbeit, die entscheidet.
Auch der Mensch hatte nicht immer Werkzeuge und Waffen. Sehr lange schon, aber nicht immer.
Auch eine Hyäne alleine wäre einem Löwen unterlegen. In der Gruppe nicht mehr.
Oder eine einzelne Ameise einem Raubinsekt. Der Schwarm macht’s dann.


----------



## Garfield1980 (5. August 2022)

Solider Film, besser als der letzte Predator Film, schlechter als Teil 1 und der Teil von 2010.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (5. August 2022)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2022)

Predator Upgrade war doch das Downgrade. Nach dem furchtbaren Müll war Predators plötzlich ein großartiger Film. Prey habe ich jetzt zweimal gesehen, mag ihn und den kleinen Kreisschluss zu Predator 2.
Mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, warum der Yautja offenbar ein Super-Predator war, sich aber trotzdem an den Kodex hielt.
Ein 18er-Rating wäre aber sicher auch nicht so falsch gewesen. 😅


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. August 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Rede war von einem "_würdigen_ Gegner". Darunter verstehe ich persönlich einen Gegner, bei dem die Chance dass er oder ich gewinnt in etwa ausgeglichen sind. Das ist aber im Jäger-Beute-Spiel doch eher selten der Fall: Natürlich besitzt ein Löwe das Potential, einen Jäger zur Strecke zu bringen, aber aufgrund des Gewehrs ist letzterer dermassen im Vorteil, dass von Gegner keine Rede sein kann.
> Selbiges gilt beim Predator. Ja, seine Beute muss zwar (tatsächlich) bewaffnet sein (nicht so wie das Kind in P2 mit der Spielzeugpistole) und darf sich dabei - trotz Bewaffnung - nicht um ein trächtiges Weibchen handeln (ebenfalls P2). Aber das Verhältnis ist nach wie vor Jäger/Löwe. Der Predator verfügt über:
> 
> Tarntechnologie
> ...


Im Prinzip funktioniert es halt so wie die breite Masse "herausforderndes" PvP betreibt. 🙄


----------

